# Real fights - machete



## Esteban Tejedor (Jan 17, 2022)

I was attacked by some random ******* with a machete last night in the Dominican Republic.  It was terrifying to be honest.  Luckily, the knife was dull, and I'll only have a few scars, but I didn't know that at the time.  All I saw was some guy chopping away at me.  I clocked him, and while he was dazed found a beer bottle on the street, and attacked, and he ran!


----------



## Holmejr (Jan 17, 2022)

Esteban Tejedor said:


> I was attacked by some random ******* with a machete last night in the Dominican Republic.  It was terrifying to be honest.  Luckily, the knife was dull, and I'll only have a few scars, but I didn't know that at the time.  All I saw was some guy chopping away at me.  I clocked him, and while he was dazed found a beer bottle on the street, and attacked, and he ran!


We need pictures and a doctors note…

If this is real, then congratulations on surviving.


----------



## Esteban Tejedor (Jan 17, 2022)

Here are the photos.  I took a couple hits on my back, which I didn't really feel at the time, and one on the forearm when I confronted the attacker.

I don't have a doctor's note - the wounds were superficial and I handled them with soap and alcohol, although I am going to the clinic for a tetanus booster if necessary.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Jan 17, 2022)

Damn! You're lucky it was blunt! 😲


----------



## Esteban Tejedor (Jan 18, 2022)

Damn straight. At the time, I thought he was holding back and hitting me with the flat until I saw the cuts.  I think when he found out his strategy wasn't working and he was basically hitting me with a blunt sheet of metal, he decided to take off instead of take on someone with a beer bottle who actually fought back.


----------



## Anarax (Feb 12, 2022)

Esteban Tejedor said:


> I was attacked by some random ******* with a machete last night in the Dominican Republic.  It was terrifying to be honest.  Luckily, the knife was dull, and I'll only have a few scars, but I didn't know that at the time.  All I saw was some guy chopping away at me.  I clocked him, and while he was dazed found a beer bottle on the street, and attacked, and he ran!


That's great you survived such a horrific ordeal!!! Thankfully it was dull


----------



## jayoliver00 (Feb 17, 2022)

He probably was just trying to intimidate for $$ or just rob you. The blade was prob. dull on purpose (doesn't take much to sharpen one). It's still a very poor country that relies heavily on tourists and killing them should be some serious punishment.


----------



## Buka (Feb 17, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> He probably was just trying to intimidate for $$ or just rob you. The blade was prob. dull on purpose (doesn't take much to sharpen one). It's still a very poor country that relies heavily on tourists and killing them should be some serious punishment.


As I'm reminded by my knife instructor, "A machete is one of the most common edged weapons in the world."

They're used everywhere. I found one on my street, right by my house, last year. Obviously had fallen off a truck. I gave it to my landlord, a lifelong farmer.


----------



## Hyoho (Feb 19, 2022)

Esteban Tejedor said:


> I was attacked by some random ******* with a machete last night in the Dominican Republic.  It was terrifying to be honest.  Luckily, the knife was dull, and I'll only have a few scars, but I didn't know that at the time.  All I saw was some guy chopping away at me.  I clocked him, and while he was dazed found a beer bottle on the street, and attacked, and he ran!


For sure if you were here in the Philippines you would not be well enough to be able to post this. Even my wife cuts better than that.


----------

